# George Lucas' daughter the MMA fighter



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/1/Not-From-a-Galaxy-Far-Far-Away-35779

Good for her! I wish her all the luck.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting article, Tez.  Cheers.


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 23, 2011)

How could she go against family tradition and take up MMA! I mean com'on George is a Koryu guy. If it wasn't for him nerds would have never gotten any physical activity.  I will never watch Stars Wars the same.


----------



## Steve (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like she's doing it right and has a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea, that is easy for you MMA guys to say....(sniff...sniff...). The next Star Wars princess will being doing MMA and not sword arts. How are us nerdy sword guys going to get a date now with all the women going to MMA:waah:!


----------

